# Topics > Artificial neural networks > Machine learning, deep learning >  GOAL-Robots project, Europe

## Airicist

GOAL-Robots

----------


## Airicist

Article "Future robots will learn through curiosity and self-generated goals"

by Gianluca Baldassarre, Vieri Giuliano Santucci
October 27, 2016

----------

